# Protein Skimmer Bubbles Over!



## WrasseMan (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi,

I purchased an Aqua-C Remora hang-on protein skimmer about two weeks ago. Every time I plug it in water bubbles spill out of the hole at the top of the collection cup and eventually out onto the floor. At first I thought it was the fact that I'd just added some Seachem Prime to the tank, and thought maybe the stuff that improves the fish slime coats was messing with the skimmer like the skimmer's instructions said it might. But it's been at least two weeks since I added the Prime, and when I plug it in it still bubbles over. Any advice would be much appreciated!


----------

